

MacOS X is an Unsuitable Platform for Web Development - hodgesmr
http://www.widgetsandshit.com/teddziuba/2011/03/osx-unsuitable-web-development.html

======
stevekinney
I'm getting too old to care what platform (language, framework) other people
prefer, but I suspect that if you were to go to any given web development
conference, empirical evidence would not square with OS X being "unsuitable"
for web development. Beyond that, I suspect you could web development done on
pretty much any desktop OS these days. I'm sure you could do web development
on Chrome OS, if you wanted to.

This strikes me more as "This is different than what I'm used to!" or "I don't
much care for this." than "This is unsuitable." Emacs is available on OS X.
Beyond the initial server configuration, I'd say the large majority of
packages your average web developer is installing are from NPM, RubyGems,
CPAN, etc.

------
n0body
just because it doesn't work for you doesn't mean it's unsuitable. it doesn't
work for me either, but i know plenty of people who it does work for. same
with windows.

and that said, you can always put linux on it if that's what works best for
you

and i always develop in a vm which is as close to production as possible, less
surprises come deployment time then. although i know people who don't, so each
to his own

